# Coal stocks



## davesll2074 (5 June 2008)

Felix in particualar looks very strong. How high will these coal stocks go??


----------



## spectrumchaser (5 June 2008)

Iron ore has been the Princess in the spot light however
Aussie coal stocks have done very well in the last couple of years.
Have a look at COK up from 18 cents to $1.02 in 12 months
and they are not in production yet.
 Flx still ramping up production with new mining areas so
more upscale to come.Take a look at their website.

Cheers


----------



## michael_selway (5 June 2008)

davesll2074 said:


> Felix in particualar looks very strong. How high will these coal stocks go??




Hm theres more info on coal stocks here. However a down day for mostcoals stocks today

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2294&page=8

thx

MS


----------



## njc.corp (7 June 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hm theres more info on coal stocks here. However a down day for mostcoals stocks today
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2294&page=8
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info micheal

Nick--(melb)


----------



## noirua (3 January 2011)

Coal stocks are the kings these days but more with a small k. Not long ago they crashed and recovered again, every man and woman with a dog appears to be on board.
Fair enough as there is probably still a lot of dough to be made yet. The higher they go the higher the risk and every other mining sector may follow in 2011. Remember, everything has its price!


----------



## Calliope (3 January 2011)

Coal stocks are running low in Queensland.

*Floods bring Queensland coal sector to a halt*



> AUSTRALIA'S $50 billion coal industry may miss large export contracts as a result of flooding in central Queensland.
> 
> Wesfarmers yesterday added its name to the list of coal producers that have suspended operations as the floods created the worst conditions in 50 years.




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bus...and-coal-sector-to-a-halt-20101230-19b42.html


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2011)

Given the scale of disruption, coal prices ought to head upwards. So anyone with a mine NOT in Qld should do well financially.


----------



## AngusSmart (3 January 2011)

KRL - Kangaroo in Indonesia for coal in 2011 should be a good little stock to own..


----------



## SirRumpole (27 October 2021)

The coal industry will be shuddering at this.

Carbonless steel.









						How Sweden Delivered The World’s First Fossil Fuel-Free Steel
					

Sweden has delivered the world’s first shipment of steel produced without the use of fossil fuels. That's big news for the effort to drive down greenhouse gas emissions.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## qldfrog (27 October 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> The coal industry will be shuddering at this.
> 
> Carbonless steel.
> 
> ...



yes I read that, then where does the carbon come from?
Ideally you melt with H2 then pump up carbon from the carbon capture coal or gas power station next door and you got proper steel
You NEED carbon to make usable strong steel.
For those who did not follow a metallurgy  course , an interesting basic link:
https://www.gktoday.in/topic/why-carbon-is-used-in-making-of-steel/
Now if i was to believe (it is a belief) that climate change is caused by CO2..and not the reverse, I would be estatic


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 November 2021)

I see that the coal spot price has dropped hugely, down to USD 142.5 versus 269.50 in early October with most of the fall being in the past two days, it was still over $220 on 29 October.

I don't have insight into what's going in inside China which is a key driver of this, so just bringing it to attention really.

What I will add though is that coal at this price is a lot cheaper on an energy content basis than the price of LNG at the moment which is extremely high. That being so, it'll encourage anyone who can switch between the two (to some extent power generation and industrial use) to do so.

Price data taken from tradingeconomics.com


----------



## peter2 (21 December 2021)

Tempting but won't buy coal stocks due to current bearish sentiment on the sector. 
A BO trader's dream setup. NHC triggering today.


----------



## divs4ever (21 December 2021)

i would need WHC and NHC to be much lower before  buying extras  , but maybe i should look at CRN again  hoping for an entry close to $1 

 ( but don't write that in stone  , i want to see more , yet )

 i also hold some S32 

 i suppose my antics on WHC might barely qualify as 'trading ' , so don't get me confused with a pro-trader  ( needs to make profits to pay the bills )


----------



## greggles (6 April 2022)

Might be a lift in the share prices of coal stocks in the coming days as Europe looks to phase out Russian coal imports. There is talk of a supply squeeze if this occurs and Australian coal possibly replacing Russian coal.


----------



## qldfrog (6 April 2022)

greggles said:


> Might be a lift in the share prices of coal stocks in the coming days as Europe looks to phase out Russian coal imports. There is talk of a supply squeeze if this occurs and Australian coal possibly replacing Russian coal.



Obviously matched by a slight decrease in China needs, but overall positive as more coal is being used as the EU is punishing itself.
Take that Putin ROL


----------



## greggles (6 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Obviously matched by a slight decrease in China needs, but overall positive as more coal is being used as the EU is punishing itself.
> Take that Putin ROL




YAN, NHC, WHC and CRN all up this morning. Is anyone exporting out of WA? I imagine it would be cheaper and faster to get coal to Europe that way.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 April 2022)

greggles said:


> YAN, NHC, WHC and CRN all up this morning. Is anyone exporting out of WA? I imagine it would be cheaper and faster to get coal to Europe that way.



Be more sensible to send S Af coal out of Richards Bay to Europe, and Asia supplied out of East coast. 

Whatever happened to Muga and Griffin in SW WA. Poor quality thermal coal from memory


----------



## greggles (6 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Be more sensible to send S Af coal out of Richards Bay to Europe, and Asia supplied out of East coast.




Export volumes out of South Africa have been dropping with 2021 the lowest year since 1996 at only 59 million tonnes: https://ieefa.org/ieefa-update-south-african-coal-miners-must-get-used-to-low-export-volumes/

The west coast of Australia is further away but not substantially so. However New Hope is saying that Europe can't rely on Australia for coal due to short and medium term supply being tied up.


----------



## CityIndex (6 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Obviously matched by a slight decrease in China needs, but overall positive as more coal is being used as the EU is punishing itself.
> Take that Putin ROL



European coal futures jumped to 3-week highs, while China’s weak PMI figures today reflected the impact surging Covid cases are having on the economy. This is likely to have a strong impact on Australian markets as already seen by AUD/USD edging lower following the news.

All trading carries risk, but it should be interesting to see which factor has a bigger say in the direction of local coal stocks in the near-term.


----------



## Ann (9 April 2022)

CityIndex said:


> European coal futures jumped to 3-week highs, while China’s weak PMI figures today reflected the impact surging Covid cases are having on the economy. This is likely to have a strong impact on Australian markets as already seen by AUD/USD edging lower following the news.
> 
> All trading carries risk, but it should be interesting to see which factor has a bigger say in the direction of local coal stocks in the near-term.



So far all the coalers seem to be travelling well except the Russian coaler TIG, hopefully, there will be enough caution when trying to trade this high-risk coaler.

Holding SMR, NHC


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Whatever happened to Muga and Griffin in SW WA. Poor quality thermal coal from memory



If there's no alternative well it would beat having nothing but it's sub-bituminous coal grading to borderline bituminous.

It'll work but it's not great.


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

greggles said:


> Export volumes out of South Africa have been dropping with 2021 the lowest year since 1996 at only 59 million tonnes: https://ieefa.org/ieefa-update-south-african-coal-miners-must-get-used-to-low-export-volumes/
> 
> The west coast of Australia is further away but not substantially so. However New Hope is saying that Europe can't rely on Australia for coal due to short and medium term supply being tied up.




 LOL

 that is a polite way of putting it since the QLD wouldn't allow  a project extension  a little while back  ,  so am guessing that capital got deployed elsewhere (partly as shareholder returns )

 indeed the 'climate war on coal ' has taken a nasty twist


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

NST is sitting on a large coal resource as well , but last i heard had no plans to develop it


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2022)

Ann said:


> So far all the coalers seem to be travelling well except the Russian coaler TIG, hopefully, there will be enough caution when trying to trade this high-risk coaler.
> 
> Holding SMR, NHC



The chart for SMR says maybe up, maybe down. It was good to get in before March. 




gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2022)

Ann said:


> So far all the coalers seem to be travelling well except the Russian coaler TIG, hopefully, there will be enough caution when trying to trade this high-risk coaler.
> 
> Holding SMR, NHC



NHC looks good. Over 50% gain since Feb 22 but is it toppy ?




gg


----------



## TechnoCap (10 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> NHC looks good. Over 50% gain since Feb 22 but is it toppy ?
> 
> View attachment 140220
> 
> ...



If NHC can get to and hold above $4.32 it could head to $6 as the next steps.
I like it and hold the stock with no plan to liquidate targeting the scenario above.
Been wrong once or twice though…


----------



## Ann (11 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> NHC looks good. Over 50% gain since Feb 22 but is it toppy ?



It is on its tippy-toes I think GG. It is just peeking over the top of a long term falling trendline and may fall back after it goes ex div on the 14/4. It got slammed after its October '21 ex div and fell back about 25%. I would certainly not be a buyer at the moment. I have a feeling my unrealized gains may shrink a bit but meh, whatever! I don't think it is over for coal just yet but I could be wrong, I may well say, gosh I knew it was at its top, I should have sold. Maybe it is just a good buying opportunity for someone possibly? Dunno!


----------



## JohnDe (20 July 2022)

> *Beijing indicates Australian coal ban to end*
> 
> Beijing has praised Penny Wong for the “positive elements” in her recent remarks on the Australia-China relationship, as the Xi administration indicated it will soon end a two-year ban on Australian coal.
> 
> ...


----------



## finicky (20 July 2022)

Maybe Wong will get a job with one of the CCP's big filthy banks after her political career of appeasment - like the worker's friend comrade Keating.


----------



## JohnDe (20 July 2022)

finicky said:


> Maybe Wong will get a job with one of the CCP's big filthy banks after her political career of appeasment - like the worker's friend comrade Keating.




Maybe. Until then Penny Wong is doing her job in looking after Australia's interest. So far my shares account is a big smiling green.


----------



## Country Lad (20 July 2022)

I think China used the change in government as an excuse they could use to import our coal because the shortages (caused by Indonesia restricting export) was creating dissatisfaction at home. The comments about Penny Wong was simply saving face. I hope our government stands firm and insists on the other bans being lifted as a condition of allowing coal exports to China.


----------



## JohnDe (20 July 2022)

Country Lad said:


> I think China used the change in government as an excuse they could use to import our coal because the shortages (caused by Indonesia restricting export) was creating dissatisfaction at home. The comments about Penny Wong was simply saving face. I hope our government stands firm and insists on the other bans being lifted as a condition of allowing coal exports to China.




Agreed.

If Coal imports to China start again, it will be tight for a while as most of our miners found new buyers for their coal. This can only be good for profit margins.


----------



## divs4ever (20 July 2022)

finicky said:


> Maybe Wong will get a job with one of the CCP's big filthy banks after her political career of appeasment - like the worker's friend comrade Keating.



 more likely  .. with a commodity broker in Singapore


----------



## divs4ever (20 July 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If Coal imports to China start again, it will be tight for a while as most of our miners found new buyers for their coal. This can only be good for profit margins.



 UNLESS the QLD. government pivots  on policy  allowing  the expansion of coal projects  , although NHC might have spent the investment capital elsewhere  by now  , and Adani  will step the negotiations  up a couple of notches


----------



## frugal.rock (20 July 2022)

Whilst this article bangs on about iron ore, reading between the lines, it's just as pertinent to coal, and a bunch of others..









						China tightens negotiations with Australia over iron ore
					

A new state-backed company will now centralise purchases of iron ore for the steel sector and increase Beijing’s bargaining power.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2022)

Did anyone get on this train early enough?


----------



## divs4ever (5 September 2022)

actually i DID notice WHC had jumped a little  ( about 6% )

 i still haven't decided  yet if to take some profit off the table    after all  $7 a share  profit ( and ex-div. to boot ) is rather tempting 

 ( WHC was already 'free-carried' )


----------

